# Lotus Challenger SX worth $75 bucks?



## MattC555 (Jul 31, 2012)

Here is a link to its specs:

http://www.vintagelotusbicycles.com/Challenger_SX___Mixte_SX.html

Basically Shimano Z-series 12-speed group, Tange 900/1000 Double Butted Chrome Moly frame.

I'm an avid mountain biker looking for an 80s road bike. The fit is correct, 12 speeds is plenty, and the bike was recently serviced. 

There is actually two of them. They're identical bikes in different colors. I'm considering purchasing both.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

If it fits, I'd likely give $75 for it. Looks prtty clean in the picture.


----------



## MattC555 (Jul 31, 2012)

I bought it. Still has the original tires 

The foam grips are shot, but all the mechanics are in good working condition. 

I'll post up some pics when I get it cleaned up.


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

You gotta be kidding me - $75 for a steel frame bike in good shape? Dial it in adjust and lube with some new tires and go out and kick some ass! That's the way us MTB guys roll, older steel bike and smoke a roadie on a $3000 carbon race bike.

Ride on bro - you got the killer deal!


----------



## MattC555 (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks BacDoc. I took it out last night for a quick 7 mile shake down. The bike is smooth as silk. Definitely happy with it. 

I just ordered new tires, bar tape, seat(Fizik Aliante Kium in white), and installed a spare set of SPDs. Once all is installed, and the bike has been cleaned up, I'll post up some new pics.


----------



## MattC555 (Jul 31, 2012)

Here is the bike cleaned up. 

Upgrades:

Fizik Bar Tape
Wellego MG-1 Flats
Kenda Kriterium Iron Cloak Tires
Fizik Aliant Gamma Kium Seat

I have $200 invested total, and I think it looks sweet!


----------



## l4ne4 (Aug 12, 2012)

Looks darn good!


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

That looks awesome, great start. My only advice is get a new set of brakes. Alot of those lower end brakes from that period were not the best of stoppers. My thoughts are along the line of "lord get me out of trouble faster then i got into it." A nice set of 600 Ex brakes would look great on there. 

Enjoy the ride, 75 was a steal for you. 

Bill


----------



## MattC555 (Jul 31, 2012)

I haven't had any trouble stopping, but 600 series parts do look awesome. I plan on replacing the deraileurs and shifters with 600 series parts, because the stock parts were replaced with nodern components. Maybe I'll add matching brakes and levers to the list


----------

